# 2013 High School All Star Games



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

McDonald's All American Game is tomorrow, Wednesday April 3rd, at 9:30 ET on ESPN. This could go in the College Basketball Forum, but I always have looked at this game more in terms of NBA scouting. It's been said that there are no fewer than 5 perennial NBA All Stars in this high school class, so it promises to be a good game.

The Hoop Summit, USA vs. World is April 20th, which should also be a very good game especially because Wiggins will be with the Internationals.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

McDonald's game is about to start.

**** adidas


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I've been most impressed by Aaron Gordon and Andrew Harrison.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

The Refs are screwing the East.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Really?! They're just letting them play.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Watching the game now on replay. Looking for Jarell Martin...he had a pretty productive stat line for his limited minutes.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Damn what a dunk by Martin


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

It's hard when you are just sitting back and digging Jalen Rose's commentary to really zero in on every player, but I thought Wiggins looked like he might have a bit of Harrison Barnes' attitude in him. I'm not sure he's got the killer attitude of a superstar; looked a bit passive and when I re-watched his highlights I saw a disturbing lack of creating off the dribble. He can dunk in space and hit some 3s, but his game and attitude didn't match his athleticism.

Aaron Gordon looks like Blake Griffin. Very impressed by him.

Kennedy Meeks is a total LOL. He needs to lose a good 50 pounds to even imagine playing for North Carolina. I can't imagine why Roy would have even looked at him twice much less offered him a scholarship. Wasn't quite Josh Smith (UCLA), but he was in that ballpark.

Wayne Selden was like watching Ben McLemore 2.0.

Andrew Harrison just looked awesome. He's a big PG at 6'5'', but he's so quick and smooth that he played like he was 6'1''. He's going to DOMINATE at Kentucky next year. I'm talking John Wall type impact, and John Wall didn't have his twin brother playing SG next to him.

Randle and Parker are who we thought they were, although I didn't think Parker was so good that Jay Williams was right in saying that he could wear his retired number at Duke.

Demetrius Jackson looked very quick, but only stood out to me because of hilariously inept turnovers on two consecutive possessions.

No one is in the LeBron, Dwight, Durant category. I think Harrison is the best pro from what I saw last night; I have every reason to believe that he's another Rose/Westbrook.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Wiggins doesn't play hard unless he is motivated he will just go through the motions which is why in my opinion Kentucky would be the worst fit cause it would allow him to coast a lot.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Knicks4life said:


> Wiggins doesn't play hard unless he is motivated he will just go through the motions which is why in my opinion Kentucky would be the worst fit cause it would allow him to coast a lot.


This. He needs to go put FSU on the map. Or BC. Or anyplace where he _has_ to carry the team.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I really don't understand why the best player in the country would consider burying himself on a talent laden UK team. If he was first to declare and others had a chance to look elsewhere then fine, but I would really love to see him carrying a team someplace.

I was always a UK fan when I was younger, but I find myself pulling for these guys to spread the talent around a little more instead of the Wildcats. Not being a fan of Calipari doesn't help that.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jordan Brand Classic tonight on ESPN2 @ 8:00 pm


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I don't see it, and recruiting people should be ashamed of themselves. Wiggins is only going to be in the college game for 1 year and his game, quite frankly, is not worthy of that ranking. I get it from an NBA perspective, but not college.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Really hoping the NBDL becomes a more legit minor league system. Id love to see these top level talents bypass college and make a little money for themselves without burdening a NBA team with a huge salary for an unproven HS student or lining the pockets of a hypocritical NCAA who cares not at all for its athletes. I used to think that a college education was worth the money in exchange for their athletic services, but a college education is a major diminishing return in this country now. Its the right thing to do.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Andrew Harrison measured 6'5'' in shoes with a 6'8.5'' wingspan at the Hoop Summit. Get on the bandwagon now.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Aaron Harrison
> 
> Height*: 6’5
> Weight: 210
> ...





> Dennis Schroeder
> Height w/Shoes: 6'2
> Weight: 168
> Wingspan: 6'7.25
> ...


Game 4/20 7 PM on ESPN2


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

USA is getting run out of the building. Toxic AAU culture is on full display here as the biggest difference in this game is how smart and aware the World team is and how all the USA players are out there trying to iso. World has some good players, but if this is really the best USA high school class in years they have some serious explaining to do for this blowout loss.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Andrew Wiggins 2-0 vs USA

Team Canada vs Team USA in international competition in upcoming years should be interesting thanks to the recent random Canadian talent boom.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> USA is getting run out of the building. Toxic AAU culture is on full display here as the biggest difference in this game is how smart and aware the World team is and how all the USA players are out there trying to iso. World has some good players, but if this is really the best USA high school class in years they have some serious explaining to do for this blowout loss.




Might be the best international class ever as a whole.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

LSU picked up Darcy Malone a 7 footer from Australia that played with Dante Exum last season. I hope we are establishing a pipeline there. We need a PG like Exum...6'6" is nice after having tiny guards for oh I don't know 15 years.


----------

